# Bantam1 - Curado 300DSV Line Capacity



## rick1949 (Feb 5, 2008)

Bantam1,
I just bought a Curado 300DSV and would like to use 10lb mono on it. I see that the line capacity for this reel is 12/240; 14/190; and 20/120. Will using 10lb mono degrade the performance of the reel in any way? The reason I ask is that I have one of your competitor's low-profile baitcasters and it does not react well to mono rated below the line capacity identified for the reel (using 8lb instead of 10lb). I may use braid or larger diameter mono at some late date, but for now I would like to use the 10lb mono. Thanks.


----------



## fishsmart (Dec 5, 2004)

Small diameter line can sometimes cause over-running or backlashes on casting reels. Anything you do to overcome it - heavier weights, more viscous bearing oil - will reduce reel performance. If you really want 10# mono why not get a reel suited for it.

Charles


----------



## rick1949 (Feb 5, 2008)

*Curado 300DSV Line Capacity*

Thanks, Charles. But given your response, would not braid degrade performance as well? I understand many are using braid on this reel.

I want this reel to be multi-purpose, using different lines for different saltwater applications. Bantam1, I believe I read you were casting a 1/4 oz. jig with this reel - what diameter line were you using and what kind of distance were you able to achieve? Thanks.


----------



## fishsmart (Dec 5, 2004)

FYI - I am using 20# Sufix braid on TE250DC and CU200BSF reels that have ceramic ball bearings with no problems. Both hold 150 yds of this line.

Charles


----------



## Bantam1 (Jun 26, 2007)

It should hold around 260-280 yards of 10 pound line, this will vary on the diameter of the line. 

I was using 15 pound Seaguar FC with the jigs. I could cast it plenty far enough to get bit  I have no idea what the distance was, maybe 80 feet? I was happy with the casting distance. I am using ABEC 5 bearings in my reels and this might help a little. 

The spool is light enough to allow use of lighter lures and line. You should have no troubles with back lashes.


----------



## rick1949 (Feb 5, 2008)

*Curado 300DSV Line Capacity*

Thanks, Bantam1. I'm looking for a combination of max casting distance and line capacity - and a tough reel for saltwater fish. Looks like I may have made a good choice.


----------



## Bantam1 (Jun 26, 2007)

I think you will be more than happy with this reel  I know I love mine! So much that I have 4!!


----------



## rick1949 (Feb 5, 2008)

*ABEC 5 Bearings*

Bantam1,
Are you using ABEC 5 ceramic hybrid bearings? If you don't mind, where would I get them and how much are they? Something I might consider at a later date.......... Thanks.


----------



## fishsmart (Dec 5, 2004)

FYI

http://www.vxb.com/page/bearings/PROD/Shimano/kit661

ABEC 5 hybrid ceramic ball bearings

Charles


----------



## Bantam1 (Jun 26, 2007)

I use our Stainless Stell ABEC 5 bearings. They run around $15 each if I remember right. I am not at work and cannot log into our system to look up the price.


----------



## rick1949 (Feb 5, 2008)

*Stock Bearings?*

Thanks, Bantam1. So what comes with the Curado 300DSV out of the box - ABEC 3 Stainless Steel Bearings? Received my reel yesterday - wow! Thanks, again.


----------



## Bantam1 (Jun 26, 2007)

We don't rate them but I would assume an ABEC 3 that are grease filled. The ABEC 5 bearings are oil filled.


----------

